# Canadians moving to Netherlands



## kmagscpga (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just moving from Canada to work in Rotterdam. Thinking about living in the hague and commuting? Need to find english speaking daycares for my 2 year old and my 6 month old, anyone have suggestions. Is there long waiting periods? Also, are there any specific places in the hague you would suggest for a family?Appreciate any feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## Suitcase (May 21, 2012)

I can't help but wonder why you wouldn't live in Rotterdam? The Hague is fantastic, I love it, but surely there would be a suitable location closer to your work? Public transportation is great, but I don't know if I'd want to go from the Hague to Rotterdam every day and back again!


----------

